# Para Dressage, 2 horses in arena?



## jennywren07 (6 September 2012)

We went to the para dressage Tuesday afternoon , since my daughter decided she didn't want to sit in her seat  i watched most of it on the big screen so not sure if the commentator explained why but i noticed that for some of the tests there was an extra horse walked round whilst the test was preformed and was wondering why?

is it just a friend for the horse thats preforming? if so how come they dont all have one?


----------



## cruiseline (6 September 2012)

Here is the FEI rule regarding accompanying horses.

15.4  for grades Ia, Ib and II, if circumstances allow a companion horse may stand adjacent to the arena.

This is so horses are not in the arena alone, with the possibility of them getting tense and worried. Another horse in the arena has a relaxing affect making it safer for a disabled rider to cope with the test alone and not a spooky, tense horse as well.


----------



## jennywren07 (6 September 2012)

fab thank you, i've been googling all afternoon but never thought to check the FEI rules!

the 1 grades are the most sever disabilitys right? if so that makes sense as i dont doubt it ccan be a struggle to just ride the test for some of these people and the less they have to worry about the better!


i was very much in awe of the riders to have to overcome so many difficultys and yet still be so sucessfull it truly amazing


----------

